# 19-20" set up, what do you think?



## cali_drvr78 (Jul 9, 2010)

I just wanted to share a few pics of a 2006 GTO with a 19x8.5 and 20x10 set up. the finish is hi polish with powder coat clear on the centers and outers with custom GTO logo on the caps. thoughts?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks like any hard cornering or big pot holes and you're going to be riding on those rims!! 
Ride must be a bit rough too with no sidewalls, no?


----------



## cali_drvr78 (Jul 9, 2010)

I am not sure about the ride since the GTO is a customer of ours out in Maryland.


----------



## BAPGTO (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Its gonna ride like crap and I hope they have some suspension mods or they will be rubbing some tiers.


----------



## Rookie (Jun 22, 2010)

Looks pretty good. Any other pics from different angles?


----------



## cali_drvr78 (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't have any pics of other angles yet but as soon as I do I will def post them. I spoke to the customer when the wheels were initially put on the car and he didn't have any rubbing issues.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

What offset was used to fit the 10 inch?


----------



## diggs1870 (Oct 18, 2010)

Looks awsome!!!


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm not a big wheel fan, but those look great. The extra lip edge keeps it from having that HUGE wheel look.

What shop are you and what are the spec's on those?


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I WANT them... I NEED them...


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## o'doyle (Sep 26, 2010)

Very nice indeed.. love those wheels!


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

How do those tires lock up when you punch it?
I would think that you would be sliding all over with those small sidewalls....


----------

